# Said good-bye to the old mare today :(



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Rest in peace, Marvita (5/10/70 - 5/23/07). "Vita" was lying down in the pasture this morning. It was obvious she had tried to get up, but couldn't. I gave her some Banamine and watched as she tried to get up but just didn't have the strength. I called her owner and she and her family came. I fed Vita all her breakfast by hand, and for dessert some Fruit Loops, her very favorite treat. The vet came late morning and examined her. The hard decision was made to let her go. She was buried early this evening. She was a wonderful, wonderful mare with a huge heart and I'm going to miss her terribly.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Goodbye 'Vita. Hugs to you and her owners.
h


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's so hard to say goodbye to old friends.  I'm so sorry she's gone. I'm sure the grass is green at the Bridge, and she'll be running around like a young filly. God bless.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Godspeed your journey over the bridge Marvita, thank you for the love that you gave during your very long life.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

i am so sorry  i know what your going through ,i had to put my first horse down.. i am so so so sorry. RIP <3


----------

